# Ayuda sobre qué parlantes comprar



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 30, 2019)

Estoy actualizando mi oficina en el taller. Tengo ahora 2 monitores de 28" UHD y 2 monitores de 24". Ahora le estoy dando la mirada al sistema de sonido. Quiero utilizar la funcionalidad de mi tarjeta madre que ofrece sistema de sonido 5.1 y 7.1. ASUS tambien ha modernizado su app para configuración de los parlantes.

Mi problema: Si busco parlantes en el internet para sistema 5.1 o 7.1 estos sistemas siempre vienen con una unidad de control. No es así que ya mi tarjeta madre contiene la función de configuración del sistema 7.1 por ejemplo? No es así que solo requiero de los parlantes sin la unidad de control?

O es que la implemenación de un sistema de sonido 7.1 requiere de su unidad de control? La tarjeta madre de mi PC tiene enchufes para los parlantes para un sistema 7.1. Una unidad de control de un sistema de sonido 7.1 me imagino viene con sus propios enchufes para todos los parlantes. Pero como esa unidad sabe que es lo que la aplicación en el PC quiere suministrar a los respectivos parlantes.

En un foro en Inglés malentendieron mi pregunta, seguro porque no soy capaz de preguntar correctamente. Ojalá ahora estoy haciendo mi pregunta lo suficientemente clara!


----------



## tiago (Mar 30, 2019)

Seguramente solo tienes que amplificar la señal de audio que ofrece la placa, después a los altavoces y ya está.
También puedes usar cajas y subwoofer autoamplificados.

Salút.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2019)

Yo entiendo que necesitarás un amplificador con 5 o los canales que tengas y las correspondientes cajas acústicas.
Si son autoamplificados pues solo los altavoces.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2019)

Hay muchas marcas de baffles de excelente calidad que pueden conectarse a un amplificador que sea de tu agrado, pero los precios se vuelven elevados y poco justificables para un taller, al menos según mi forma de ver las cosas.
Además, un sistema 7.1 o 5.1 para un taller con espacio limitado no me parece una idea muy buena que digamos.
Hecha la catarsis, pasemos a la info.
Para tu caso te recomiendo buscar marcas de baffles como Paradigm, Dali y/o Kef, que creo son las mas razonables en relacion precio/calidad.
Despues tenes que preocuparte por el amplificador, pero seguro que algun modelo de Yamaha, onkyo o Denon seguramente satisfaga tus necesidades.

PD: yo me inclinaría por un 2.0 o un 2.1 que con minima invasión de espacio te dara buenos resultados.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 31, 2019)

Gracias por las respuestas. Me capacitan para preguntar mas, eso creo! Si interpreto bien lo que dicen, entonces los circuitos para sonido 5.1 y 7.1 en la placa madre no contienen amplificador y por lo tanto un amplificador externo es requerido! Si aplico esto a mis parlantes de logitech, ambos parlantes van conectados al woofer y este contiene la función de amplificador. Cuando activo el parlante de mi pantalla de Samsung el sonido es pésimo, seguro por ser el amplificador de la pantalla muy limitado! Un amplificador por lo tanto tendra los enchufes para sus parlantes. Pero porqué la placa madre ya viene con tales enchufes? Y porqué entonces la app de ASUS entonces ofrece la función de configuración basada en donde conecto los parlantes en los enchufes de la placa madre? Ahora uso el enchufe "céntrico". A este conecto el Woofer y al woofer van conectados los 2 parlantes. Ahora por ejemplo tengo selecionado en esa App "Stereo" y marco que los 2 parlantes están posicionados adelante a la izquierda y a la derecha. La App me permite activar un sonido de test que demuestra como los parlantes dan su sonido en ambos lados.

Leyendo en el Internet aparecen especificaciones de parlantes diferentes según su función en el sistema de sonido, por ejemplo "Parlantes Surround". En otras partes vi referencias al comportamiento de parlantes en referencia de las frecuencias por ejemplo.

P.D. @Dr. Zoidberg: Si bien entiendo actualmente mi sistema de parlantes es 2.1.

P.D. @ Dr. Zoidberg: Al momento no veo o experimento deficiencias con mi simple y económico sistema de sonido 2.1. Es mi tendencia a investigar y experimentar Si las placas madres especifican que ofrecen las funcionalidades de 5.1 y 7.1, como y porque se usan. Noto por lo que refelejan mis preguntas que aquí me faltan conocimientos!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 31, 2019)

No tengo ni idea de lo que lleva tu placa madre pero hasta donde sé, desde los tiempos del pentium I que aún habían tarjetas de sonido ISA con un pequeño amplificador de 1W o así, todos los PCs precisan de amplificador externo. Moverán unos auriculares o unos altavoces pasivos pero con potencia de auricular. Nada mas.
Aquellas tarjetas estaban muy bien, para un uso de oficina con 1W o así de sonido te basta y te sobra.
Así que salvo que yo esté equivocado necesitarás amplificador externo de los canales que creas conveniente amplificar de los que dispongas.


----------



## tiago (Mar 31, 2019)

Hellmut, todo es probar y vas saliendo de las dudas.
Pero como te han dicho, hace tiempo que las placas/tarjetas no van amplificadas, casi seguro que vas a necesitar amplificar la señal si deseas un audio de ambiente.

Saludos.


----------



## mrch (Mar 31, 2019)

Imagino que las salidas 5.1 y 7.1 de tu motherboard tiene este configuracion, entonces si o si necesitas enviar la señal de cada canal a un sistema amplificador 5.1 o 7.1 segun sean tus necesidades y asi distribuir las bocinas en toda la habitacion para obtener el mejor resultado, pero si es una habitacion pequeña  con un amplificador 2.0 o 2.1 es suficiente


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 31, 2019)

Antes que nada paso a consultarte: cual es el area cuadrada de tu estar de trabajo y que nivel de sonido esperas implementar en el mismo (potencia)?


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 1, 2019)

@mrch: correcto.
@SKYFALL : la razón de mi pregunta aquí es entender como se relacionan esos enchufes, como lo que mrch muestra, y los sistemas de sonido que se ofertan. Yo no soy fanático en cosas de sonido, pero la pregunta busca respuestas para no tener que probar a ver que resulta como tiago lo presenta. la placa madre de mi PC es la P6T SE de ASUS. Aquí la parte sobre sonido:

*DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC*





DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC delivers exceptional 5.1 surround experience through the most common PC audio setups - your existing stereo speakers or headphones. In addition to virtual surround, “Bass enhancement” provides stronger low frequency bass sound, and “Voice clarification” provides clear human dialogue even with loud background sound. With these technologies, you may experience a better home-theater audio with ease.

To experience DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC, download the updated audio driver & latest BIOS at www.asus.com.

y:

*High Definition Audio*



*Enjoy high-end sound system on your PC!*
The onboard 8-channel HD audio (High Definition Audio, previously codenamed Azalia) CODEC enables high-quality 192KHz/24-bit audio output, jack-sensing feature, retasking functions and multi-streaming technology that simultaneously sends different audio streams to different destinations. You can now talk to your partners on the headphone while playing a multi-channel network games. All of these are done on one computer.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2019)

Pues de lo que dispones es de 5 salidas "line out"

Yo siempre he pensado en montar un mini ampli con varios TDA2003 en la propia caja del PC. Pero no sé si eso interferiría mucho en la fuente. Quizás sería cuestión de poner una fuente aparte.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 1, 2019)

Pero que parlantes comprar? Según voy entendiendo los diversos parlantes tienen sus repectivas características. El woofer me está claro, almenos eso creo. En el sistema de parlantes sencillo que tengo es a este donde van conectados los 2 parlantes adicionales. Pero creo haber leido que los parlantes de adelante, izquierda y derecha, son del tipo que ya tengo. Lo que llaman "surround speaker", eso no lo se y tampoco he podido saber como seleccionar los apropiados.


----------



## LinP (Abr 1, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay muchas marcas de baffles de excelente calidad que pueden conectarse a un amplificador que sea de tu agrado, pero los precios se vuelven elevados y poco justificables para un taller, al menos según mi forma de ver las cosas.
> Además, un sistema 7.1 o 5.1 para un taller con espacio limitado no me parece una idea muy buena que digamos.
> Hecha la catarsis, pasemos a la info.
> Para tu caso te recomiendo buscar marcas de baffles como Paradigm, Dali y/o Kef, que creo son las mas razonables en relacion precio/calidad.
> ...



Sin querer salirme mucho del tema.

En mi pequeño taller tengo un par de Dali Spektor 1 y un Onkyo conectados al PC y simplemente genial, no se necesita mucho más.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2019)

Hasta donde sé, suelen llevar cuatro satélites pequeños que serían medios - agudos y el subwoofer.
Yo creo que hay sistemas de amplificadores + cajas acústicas con esa configuración.

He buscado por ejemplo los Pioneer s11
Pero no me queda claro si son autoamplificados o solo lo es el subwoofer
Habrá que mirar en la web de pioneer


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 1, 2019)

Acabo de volver de una tienda para artículos eléctricos y me informé sobre el tema de este hilo. El sistema 5.1 de Logitech z607 tiene en su unidad de control dentro del woofer el mismo set de enchufes como el de mi placa madre, tal cual mrch lo muestra en la foto. Volviendo a la casa me fui a informarme al Internet y resulta que el precio de 112 Euros que tienen en esa tienda es mejor que lo que he encontrado en el Internet usando la máquina de busca "duckduckgo.com". y mirando en eBay y Amazon.


----------



## tiago (Abr 1, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Yo no soy fanático en cosas de sonido, pero la pregunta busca respuestas para no tener que probar a ver que resulta como tiago lo presenta.


Hellmut, a ver.
Las respuestas que puedes obtener no superarán cierta definición. A partir de ahí las pruebas se hacen imprecindibles.
A buen entendedor ...

Saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 3, 2019)

He comprado el sistema de sonido 5.1 de Logitech, z607. esto me ha obligado ha avanzar con la instalación de las pantallas en mi escritorio. tengo ahora en el primer nivel por encima de la mesa 2 pantallas UHD y encima de esos 1 pantalla de 24" y una de 23". Al menos así he verificado que mi placa gráfica realmente permite operar 4 pantallas de las dimensiones dadas, la GTX1060 con 6 Gbyte de memoria. Mañana me dedicaré a conectar el equipo de sonido.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 3, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> He comprado el sistema de sonido 5.1 de Logitech, z607. esto me ha obligado ha avanzar con la instalación de las pantallas en mi escritorio. tengo ahora en el primer nivel por encima de la mesa 2 pantallas UHD y encima de esos 1 pantalla de 24" y una de 23". Al menos así he verificado que mi placa gráfica realmente permite operar 4 pantallas de las dimensiones dadas, la GTX1060 con 6 Gbyte de memoria. Mañana me dedicaré a conectar el equipo de sonido.


Esta opcion de compra de altavoces se me hace mucho mas normalita para la aplicacion que Helmut le dará, es que eso de pretender comprar altavoces Dali y un receptor Denon para ese proposito... 😥 como que se sale de mi otra realidad paralela.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 6, 2019)

Todavía trato de entender el sistema. Los problemas están entre donde poner los parlante, de donde proviene un sonido bajito que va en aralelo a lo que realmente estoy escuchando y porqué la voz de la cantante no suena tal cual lo conozco de los parlantes stereo que usaba antes.
Ese sonidito creo que proviene del parlante central. 






La pantalla de 28" a la izquierda está al frente de mi sentado en la silla de mi escritorio. Voy a tener que montar la pantalla arriba izquierda en tal posición que el parlante central quepa por entremedio. Los 2 parlantes adelante buscaré ponerlos a la altura de mi cara, uno a la derecha de la pantalla derecha arriba por encima de la pantalla de 28". El de la izquierda adelante en la tabla sobre la cual resta el woofer y mi PC.
Los 2 parlantes atras tengo que ingeniarme ponerlos sin que me estorben. Aquel a la derecha atras le haré una plataformita del estante a mi derecha. Así estará a la misma distancia a la derecha como el parlante a la derecha adelante.
Para el parlante a la izquierda atrás aún no estoy seguro como ponerlo para que no me estorbe cuando paso a la mesa de mi laboratorio electrónico.
Que bien, he encontrado otra razón para no estar avanzando con mis otros proyectos.
A la izquierda pienso poner pantallas de 19", tengo una en mi inventorio sin usar como pantallas de mi PC-Firewall. Otro de esos proyectos que esperan ser completados!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2019)

Te lo dije!!!!
Para un taller es un problema un sistema multicanal, multicable y multidespelote de parlantes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 6, 2019)

Ensayalos solo con la opcion del 2.1 para ver como te parece y si se puede dejar trabajando como un 2.1 full time lo puedes dejar asi, de acuerdo a tu gusto, a la geometría del recinto y al rendimiento que puede ofrecer el sistema, no es muy costoso asi que tampoco fue mala inversión.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 8, 2019)

he, he, he!

Sigo con el despelote:













Esta es la aplication de Logitech para configurar el sistema de sonido. La primera imagen muestra como selecionar el tipo de sistema de sonido, aquí 5.1 y para testear los parlantes. La segunda imagen muestra la interfaz para configurar cada parlante en relación a su posición en pies y en dB.

Mi problema lo supongo en estar basado en mi ignorancia sobre el sistema. Si tomo la configuración estandar la voz del cantante suena lejana. Si hago un click sobre uno de los parlantes por un momento el sonido es claro y fuerte para después volver al estado inicial. Clickeando los parlantes individuales o el botón click da un tono fuerte para cada parlante, cambiando hasta pasarlos todos..

He estado jugando con la distancia, tiene cierto efecto, pero muy limitado. Me permite poder escuchar todos los parlantes individuales. Un mayor efecto lo he registrado modificando los valores "db" de cada parlante. En la segunda imagen pueden ver el último estado de mis experimentos.

Pero queda el problema original y es que testeando escucha la voz del cantante tal cual lo conozco del sistema 2.1 que usaba antes.

Mi pregunta: Porque esa "claridad" del sonido solo rige por un tiempo limitado y que debería hacer. Cual es la lógica? me parece que, como en muchas cosas, cuando mas opciones mas probabilidad de configurar erroneamente.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 21, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg, puedo confirmar lo que escribes! Cuanto mas opciones y cosas configurables mas fuentes de problemas! Voy por partes!

Requerí de la ayuda de mi hijo no mas conectar el sistema de forma correcta.



Perdonen que los textos son en Alemán. Cr4o que es interpretable, sino pregunten! Esta aplicación del productor de mi placa madre permite configurar el sistema de sonido conectado a la toma verde claro.



No es la imagen de mi placa madre pero referente las tomas del sonido son idénticas.  Voy explicando la imagen, para que luego puedan ayudarme a aprender como configurar de forma que el sonido funcione bien, cosa que ahora hace de vez en cuando sin que entienda ni porque no funciona bien y porqué de pronto funciona bien.

Arriba a la izquierda se seleciona el tipo de parlantes que se conecta, en mi caso parlantes 5.1. Pinchando el botón "play" a su derecha se aciona el modo de test y un tono va pasando de un parlante al otro. Porqué demonios no escucho nada del parlante central y del woofer, ni idea! Los parlantes están conectados correctamente de los 6 parlantes que la imagen muestra.



Aquí el lugar donde se pueden configurar los parlantes individuales para adaptar el output de forma que el sonido llegue a mis oidos de forma correcta. Aquí una pregunta:

1.: Cada parlante permite definir la distancia de mis oidos está cada parlante, variable superior aquí en pies. Debajo un valor en "dB". Tengo una noción general lo que esos decibels son, pero casi que no noto diferencia. El valor de la distancia lo entiendo. Cuando mas grande la distancia mas volumen debe salir de ese parlante. Pero variando los decibels no he logrado registrar su efecto. Me explican que significa un valor positivo y que un negativo y como el valor de los decibel debería afectar la salido del sonido del parlante.

2.: Porque durante el test solo suenan los 2 parlantes adelante? Muy claramento puedo escuchar de cual parlante sale el sonido en esos 2 parlantes y la imagen resalta el parlante del cual se escucha el test. Pero cuando la imagen resalta el parlante central, el woofer y los parlantes a ambos lados no suena nada?

Vale mencionar que cuando escucho música del Youtube si escucho que esos parlantes que no suenan durante el test si emanen música.

Ademas el sonido de la música viene con "ruidos" cuando la música no sale de forma correcta. En especial la voz del cantante suena a muy poco volumen. Durante el ejecutar el "test" de los parlantes la música sale bien pero al terminar vuelve a sonar horrible. A veces la música sale "bien" un tiempo después de ejecutar el test.

La imagen resalta la toma verde clara "Rückseite" a la que tengo conectada al woofer.

Mi objetivo es saber si no estoy configurando correctamente los parlantes, o si el sistema de sonido de logitech está defecto, o si la función de audio para sistema de sonido 5.1 en mi placa madre está defecta.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 22, 2019)

@Dr.Zoidberg: Como seguro también compartes mi opinión, problemas hacen conciente faltas de conocimiento y asi obligan a aprender.,

Por fin. Actualizando el driver para realtek audio y volver a arrancar el sistema ahora finalmente funciona. Que diferencia! Ojala dure!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 28, 2019)

Hola amigos! Finalmente he podido entender el problema bastante mas y verificar exitosamente que mi sistema 5.1 ahora está correctamente conectado y verificado:






El primer e importante punto fue actualizando el "driver". El segundo paso lo encontré en el manual de usuario de mi placa madre P6T SE:



La verificaión usando la App de AUS, ver imagenes mas arriba, no es correcta. Usando el video al cual doy el enlace verifica que mi instalación del Z607 5.1 Audio-Systema está funcionando correctamente. La verificación posterior usando la herramienta que se encuentra en W10 casi que funciona bien. El woofer es selecionado pero no se escucha nada. Los otros parlantes todo va bien.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 15, 2019)

Es innecesario, ineficiente e irresponsable considerando que mis medios económicos son muy escarsos! Pero si que música y televisión hacen notar la diferencia!











Lo que no entiendo bien aún, es el significado y las consecuencias de los valores * dB que tambien permiten de tener el signo de "+" o "-". Lo primero que he echo, y las imagenes lo muestran. Para aumentar el volumen de sonido de un parlante usé un valor de distancia grande, para disminuir, por ejemplo el volumen del paralante central disminuí la distancia. Mi interpretación es que un parlante distante requiere mas volumen y uno cercano menos. He logrado un resultante muy aceptable. Los valores escogidos para la distancia del parlante en metros dió esto. Lo que no entiendo bien es que son los valores en "dB" y que es su efecto.


----------

